# 2012 VW Beetle (5C) 2.5L Engine - Randomly shuts off while driving



## audivwjunkie (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all,

As the title suggest, my 2012 Beetle has been randomly shutting off while in drive. This occurs both while in motion (no foot on gas), or while idling at a stop light. When it shuts off, no light other than the battery light comes on. Check engine light comes on after a few days of this happening with the following codes:

*001169 Secondary Air Injection System: Bank 1
P0491 - 000 - Insufficient Flow - Mill On

000262 - Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) 
P0106 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent*

Here's what I've replaced so far on this car to try and fix the problem:

*Barometric Pressure Sensor - (although replaced, error code still eventually appears)

Crankshaft Position Sensor

Camshaft Position Sensor

O2 Sensor*

None of these have fixed the issue. So, before I spend money to try out another part... I'd like to see if anyone else has any suggestions.

Here's some notes:

- shuts off abruptly, with no visible sign of powering down or losing power 
- only shuts off when warm, tends to jolt when driving with foot on gas, as if engine is trying to shut down but turns back on
- shuts down when cruising under 40mph or so, with no foot on gas
- a remedy I've used to lessen the chance of it shutting down at a stop light, is putting it in park and giving it some gas... staying above 2,000rpm
- able to kick into Neutral to turn back on 

Here is a video of it shutting down, in case any of you can pick up on anything sonically:

https://youtu.be/YJTUpO01r_8?t=20s

By the way, this is a project car/rebuild so, dealer is kind of out of the question.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like you may have a massive post-MAF vacuum leak. My car does the same thing when the throttle body pipe pops off. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

there's no MAF on that engine.

also, why are you running it without the air box on there? was it just for the video?

how long does it stay on with the air box installed?

in regards to the P0106, please read this entire thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5437331-Persistent-P0106-looking-for-some-diagnostic-help

if the battery is not new, get it tested to rule that out. with the 2.5, bad batteries will still start and let the car run like normal, however, the engine will die without warning. sometimes it will even turn of and on without you knowing it. the only indication here is that the dash cluster will flash its lights as if you just started the vehicle and your radio will cut off for a second or two.

good luck.


----------



## audivwjunkie (Feb 29, 2012)

Correct, no MAF sensor, which was confusing since previous iterations of the 2.5 engine from VW included it.

Just for the video, although i do not have the air duct that screws onto the radiator support in which air makes its entry.

Regarding your link, what is the difference between the MAP sensor and the barometric pressure sensor? They look exactly the same.

The battery is not brand new, but I don't get flashing lights in the instrument cluster when it happens, nor does the radio turn off.


----------

